# Please can someone help...



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

I posted this yesterday but no-one has answered, I know it's quite rare but please if you have any advice I would really appreciate it...

Our hospital rang this morning to say that they had got our Karyotype back - the results show that DH does have the right number of chromosomes which is great news but there is an abnormality on one of the chromosomes (could be a deletion or just a submetacentric or acrocentric chromosome) and I'm scare as to what this means...

Has anyone come accross this kind of thing before. I'm scared that this could be the end of the line for us...
would appreciate any advice you might have - should I be worried. We have to go back on the 29th...
many thanks
S
xx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi,

it is a really difficult thing to answer and you would really need to speak to someone with a genetics background to really know the implications of whatever it is.

you may have to wait until the 29th to get a proper answer, it was a bit bad of them to tell you this and then leave you hanging until the 29th.... can you phone back and see if there is someone available to speak to....... in the hospital that i work the genetics department are always very easy to talk to....

sorry cannot be more helpful but it is a really specialist subject,
tikki. xx


----------

